# Baytril Oral 2.5% solution dosage



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I know that this has been discussed before, but all advice seems to be contradictory , I desperately need help and I am hopelessly confused!

Helen has told me that the dosage is for the 2.5% oral solution of Baytril is 0.1 ml per 100 gms. This is also stated in a thread on this forum. I understood that in the 2.5% solution the active ingredient is 25 mg per ml, so this would equate to 25mg per kilo...or so I calculate.

In our drugs index the recommended dose is 10 - 20 mg per kilo.

I have just come back from the vets with two very precious pigeons that need medicating with the 2.5% solution . He told me the dosage is 1ml per 5 kilos...that would be 5mg per kilo.

Bayer say :Baytril 2,5% oral solution: 5ml per 50 kg In severe cases of respiratory disease this dose can be doubled. As far as I can make out that works out at 1ml (25mg) per 10 kilos, 2.5 mg per per kilo , doubled to 5mg per kilo, which as far as I can make out with the vet's dosage. 

Is the variation in the recommended dosages something to do with differences between mammals and pigons. It is vital that I get this right!

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cynthia,

Yes the dosage for mammals versus birds is quite different .. birds require a much higher dose. I use 15 mg/kg for Baytril.

For the 2.5% solution that contains 25 mg of the drug per ml/cc and using 15 mg/kg as the dose, the amount to give for each 100 grams of weight would be 0.06 cc/ml.

100 grams 0.06 cc/ml
200 grams 0.12 cc/ml
300 grams 0.18 cc/ml
400 grams 0.24 cc/ml
500 grams 0.30 cc/ml

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Terry!!!!!!


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Many years ago, my vet told me of a simple trick. For a 10mg/ml solution, you divide the weight of the bird by 66 and the resulting number is divided by 10. Twice per day.

For example, a 396g bird would be: 396/66 = 6. And 6 over 10 is 0.6. So you give the bird 0.6cc twice per day.

For a 25mg/ml solution, you only need to divide by 165 instead of 66. I've been using this trick for as long as I can remember. I find it reduces the odds of making a mistake when you have an emergency.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, that works for me, and I will use it in future ...provided I have a calculator. Initially I misread and where you said "for a 10mg per ml solution" I understood it to say "for the 10% solution..." This is why I check, double check and treble check dosages.

BTW I found that the dosage for cats was 5mg to 20 mg/ kilo/ day, but the higher dose caused ocular toxicosis in cats so Bayer reduced it to "no more that 5mg/kilo/day.

Cynthia


----------

